# My Beautiful Girl



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Just the one photo from tonight but I had to share it cause I love it!!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

One word ' Wow'. Lovely picture


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great picture of a gorgeous dog


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I think it looks beautiful with the sun setting, great shot  x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Amazing photo!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous dog !!:001_wub:


----------



## herbiedog (May 10, 2010)

Beautiful picture


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

stunning photo, could win a comp :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Just the one photo from tonight but I had to share it cause I love it!!!


Im sure you could win an award with that photo....its truly stunning.


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

Loved the scenery - where was it taken??


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Deb said:


> Loved the scenery - where was it taken??


Its the river tweed through Kelso, Scottish Borders


----------



## LadyLoraella (May 3, 2010)

wow! What a stunning photograph!


----------



## dalpup (Mar 9, 2010)

thats an ace picture, captured the dog looking so happy and the scenery just looks amazing!!


----------



## Rhi and Cai (May 11, 2010)

Oh! She so so beautiful! Such a lovely photo too ^^


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Know how a few of you said I could win a comp with this photo? Well my mum entered it in a comp at her work, it didnt win but came pretty close and is now on the wall at her work:thumbsup:.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Absolutely stunning photo, very atmospheric. Gorgeous subject, too!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, what an amazing photo & beautiful dog!!! :thumbup:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Beautiful picture of a Beautiful dog. wayne.


----------



## katinka (Sep 25, 2010)

That indeed you must put on your wall.
What a beautiful girl.
-and what delightful surroundings  it is where youre living?


----------



## tomspencer (Sep 24, 2010)

very beautiful, where is the photo taken?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.

The photo was taken just outside of Kelso, in the Scottish Borders.


----------



## ruindula (Sep 27, 2010)

nice photo...
thanks:thumbsup:


----------

